# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  مسابقة أمثال من كل البلدان (حصري)

## hamoudmam

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 






عساكن بخير آنسات و سيدات المنتدى ...و كل عام و أنتن بخير و صحة و سلامة ..

الموضوع عبارة عن مسابقة أمثال شعبية ..و هو حصري لمنتدى سيدات الامارات ..

نطرح كل يوم مثل شعبي اماراتي ..خليجي...و من عدة دول عربية ...

و نطلب إما تكملة المثل أو معناه ...كل مثل و السؤال الي نشوف يناسبه أكثر ..
مع تحديد المثل لأي دولة حتى يتعرف الكل على أمثال الدول الخليجية و العربية والإسلامية

و اول عضوة بترد رد صحيح ..تنضاف نقاط الها و هكذا ..

لين انتهاء مدة الفعاليات نشوف منو أكثر عضوة جمعت نقاط ..تكون هي الفائزة ...
والجائزة وسام فعاليات رمضان 

أتمنى تروق الكن المسابقة و نستمتع كلنا بالتفاعل معها خلال هالشهر الفضيل ..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## hamoudmam

بما أن اليوم الثاني من رمضان بطرح مثلين شعبيين مرة وحدة مال البارحة و مال اليوم ..


* ما معنى هالمثل :

*1- " الديك يصقع في البيضة "*

.........................................

* الرجاء تكملة هذا المثل :


*2- (لي ما يقيس قبل لا يغوص،................)*

----------


## Diana Sy

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكوورة أختي موضوع مميز ينمي ويعمق ثقافة الشعوب العربية

----------


## hamoudmam

خواتي الموضوع ليس لطرح امثلة و حكم من طرف العضوات الموضوع عبارة عن مسابقة و بالمشاركة الثانية طرحت سؤالين بخصوص مثلين أرجو الاجابة عليهن ممن رغبن بالمشاركة عضوات و مشرفات ..و كما هو موضح بنص الموضوع اول عضوة تكتب الرد الصح تضاف لها نقاط لين نهاية الفعاليات ..من تجمع اكبر رقم من النقاط هي الفائزة على ان يكون ثلاثة فائزات ..

الأمثلة تطرح من طرفي فقط ...

----------


## Diana Sy

> خواتي الموضوع ليس لطرح امثلة و حكم من طرف العضوات الموضوع عبارة عن مسابقة و بالمشاركة الثانية طرحت سؤالين بخصوص مثلين أرجو الاجابة عليهن ممن رغبن بالمشاركة عضوات و مشرفات ..و كما هو موضح بنص الموضوع اول عضوة تكتب الرد الصح تضاف لها نقاط لين نهاية الفعاليات ..من تجمع اكبر رقم من النقاط هي الفائزة على ان يكون ثلاثة فائزات ..
> 
> الأمثلة تطرح من طرفي فقط ...


مشكوورة أختي أم حمود على التوضيح 
وين السؤالين الي طرحتيهم ؟

----------


## hamoudmam

> مشكوورة أختي أم حمود على التوضيح 
> وين السؤالين الي طرحتيهم ؟


 العفو اختي ...

ثاني مشاركة بالموضوع تضم السؤالين ...بس يتم الرد عليهم رد صحيح اطرح سؤال غير و هكذا بإذنه تعالى ..

----------


## حقيقة

راجعي الموضوع الغاليه الأسئلة مش موجودة

----------


## Diana Sy

1- تتضح رجولة الشخص منذ صغره أو في المراحل الأولى من عمره
2-لي ما يقيس قبل لايغوص ما ينفعه الغوص عقب الغرق

----------


## hamoudmam

صح اختي ديانا و لج عشر نقاط ...لأن كل سؤال عليه خمس ..




> راجعي الموضوع الغاليه الأسئلة مش موجودة


مشكوورة اختي عالتوضيح ...تم تعديل الأمر ..

----------


## Diana Sy

> صح اختي ديانا و لج عشر نقاط ...لأن كل سؤال عليه خمس ..


الموضوع ممتع مشكورة اختي أم حمود

----------


## hamoudmam

العفو اختي ديانا ..

السؤال التالي :

أكمل المثل أدناه بذكر بدايته :

3- ..........و أنا على همي سريت .

----------


## نبض الشارقة

3- ..........و أنا على همي سريت 

كل على همه سرى وانا على همي سريت

----------


## hamoudmam

صح اختي نبض الشارقة و لج خمس نقاط

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء معرفة تكملة هالمثل :

4- يود مالك .............

----------


## Diana Sy

4- يود مالك ولا تتهم يارك

----------


## Yazi.90

اخخ راحت عليه والله كنت بجاوب ،،
سبقتني ديانا ^^

فانتطارج ام حمود ❤️

----------


## hamoudmam

خمس نقاط للمشرفة ديانا على ردها الصحيح بخصوص المثل رقم 4 
صار مجموع النقاط عند اختنا ديانا 15 نقطة ..




> اخخ راحت عليه والله كنت بجاوب ،،
> سبقتني ديانا ^^
> 
> فانتطارج ام حمود ❤️


خيرها فغيرها بإذن الله

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء معرفة معنى المثل الشعبي التالي :

5-صاح من القوم و طاح في السرية

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

معناه اللي يسلم من مصيبه ويطيح فاللي أشد منها. . :5:

----------


## hamoudmam

> معناه اللي يسلم من مصيبه ويطيح فاللي أشد منها. .


هلا فيج ويانا الغالية ..
و خمس نقاط لاختي عساك تبقى لي على جوابها الصح للمثل الشعبي رقم 5 ..

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

:5: 
يالله خمس نقاط إحساس جميل. .
 :35:

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء تكملة هذا المثل الشعبي :

6- زينة المرأة نسلها ..........

----------


## Diana Sy

6-زينة المرأة نسلها وزينة النخلة حملها

----------


## hamoudmam

> 6-زينة المرأة نسلها وزينة النخلة حملها


جوابج صحيح و خمس نقاط اضافية لدندونة ...

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء معرفة معنى المثل الشعبي القائل :

7- دفعة مردي و الهوى شرقي .

----------


## Diana Sy

7- نقولها للضيف الثقيل بمعنى روحة بلا رجعة أو يندفع بخشبة-مردي- وياخده الهواء بعيد

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

تنقال لشخص الثقيل اللي نبي الفكه منه.. :5:

----------


## Diana Sy

يابنات نبا حماس
شو مافي غيري خلينا نتنافس

----------


## hamoudmam

بالنسبة للمثل رقم 7 ..ردت اختي ديانا و اختي عساك تبقى لي بنفس التوقيت و بالضبط بنفس الدقيقة ردين صحيحين و بالتالي خمس نقاط لكل منهما ...

----------


## وفاء12182

نرجو طرح الامثلة لتكملتها او تفسيرها ...فى الانتظار ....لاننى ارى انه عمل يعمق الثقافة العربية بين ابناء العرب الكرام ...شكرا اختى الفاضلة صاحبة الطرح الطيب .

----------


## hamoudmam

> نرجو طرح الامثلة لتكملتها او تفسيرها ...فى الانتظار ....لاننى ارى انه عمل يعمق الثقافة العربية بين ابناء العرب الكرام ...شكرا اختى الفاضلة صاحبة الطرح الطيب .


العفو اختي ...و مشكورة عالمرور الطيب

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء معرفة معنى المثل الشعبي القائل :

8- راسين بقحفية .

----------


## مس مها84

راسين بقحفيه ومعناها ان الشخصين دائما مع بعض و اسرارهم مع بعض

----------


## Diana Sy

8- لايمكن للإنسان القيام بعملين بآن واحد أو تكليف شخصين بنفس العمل

----------


## ميميه88

ماشاء الله عليكن
يلا بتريا المثل الياي

----------


## hamoudmam

الاخت ميس مها قالت معنى للمثل رقم 8 يوظف أحيانا كمعنى له ...
الاخت ديانا قالت معنى للمثل 8 معنى صحيح له ..
المثل يستعمل أكثر كرد أنه استحالة نجاح ادارة او غيرها يترأسها اثنان ..و أيضا كرد على من يطلب منا العمل بعملين و أكثر بذات الوقت ...
و أيضا كما قالت اختي ميس مها كنية على اثنان أسرارهم ويا بعض و شورهم و رايهم واحد ...

لكل ما سبق خمس نقاط للاخت ميس مها و خمس نقاط للاخت ديانا ...

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي السوري :

9-مو كل مين صف الصواني .......

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

صار حلواني. .مثل سوري. . :5:

----------


## Diana Sy

ههههههههه تسلميلي أم حمود من زمان ماسمعت هلمثل

----------


## hamoudmam

الله يسلمج دندونة ...

و للأخت عساك تبقى لي خمس نقاط على أنها سبقت بالجواب الصحيح بخصوص المثل رقم 9 ..

----------


## hamoudmam

بعدنا بسوريا ...الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي السوري القائل :
10- قالوا للعاطل صير منيح ........

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

بعدين بصير لي سمين..

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

:1: 
بحصل الوسام أن شاء الله. .

----------


## Diana Sy

10- قالوا للعاطل صير منيح قال بصيرلي إسمين

----------


## hamoudmam

سبقت الاخت عساك تبقى لي بالرد رد صحيح على المثل الشعبي رقم 10 ..فلها خمس نقاط ..

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي السعودي :
11-ما كل أبيض شحم .....

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

وما كل أسود فحم. . :5: 

- - - Updated - - -

أم حمود انا اللي جاوبت المثل رقم 9.. :3:

----------


## hamoudmam

صح جوابج اختي عساك تبقى لي و يضاف لرصيدج من النقاط خمس نقاط ..
بالنسبة للمثل رقم 9 ..السموحة ما انتبهت ..بس رديت يوم قريت تنبيهج و عدلت المشاركة ..يزاج الله خير عالتنبيه و اعذريني الغالية ..

----------


## Diana Sy

> سبقت الاخت عساك تبقى لي بالرد رد صحيح على المثل الشعبي رقم 10 ..فلها خمس نقاط ..


أدري سبقت بس أنا حبيت هلمرة أرد عشان أسوي جو حماس هههههههههههه
وينكم يا أخواتنا تعالوا شاركونا

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

مسموحه الغاليه أم حمود ..عاد اختج تبا تفوز وتحاتي النقاط. . :1: 

يالله بنات شاركونا صدق نبي حماس. .وين بنات الترفيهي يالله تعالوا..

----------


## hamoudmam

> مسموحه الغاليه أم حمود ..عاد اختج تبا تفوز وتحاتي النقاط. .
> 
> يالله بنات شاركونا صدق نبي حماس. .وين بنات الترفيهي يالله تعالوا..


صدج وين بنات الترفيهي ..ما عليج امر الغالية ازقريهن يشاركونا ..

----------


## hamoudmam

بنرد لسوريا و أمثالها الشعبية...

الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي السوري القائل :

12-ديك واقف عالبركة.....

----------


## Diana Sy

12- بيضحك علناس وهو مضحكة

----------


## hamoudmam

صح جوابج دنونة ...و لج خمس نقاط اضافية ..

----------


## Yazi.90

و انا دوم جي حالتي يعني ما الحق على شي ،،

><"

----------


## hamoudmam

بعدها ام فهودي المسابقة مستمرة ..و بوجودج زاد الحماس ..

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي اللبناني القائل :


13-الرجال و لو فحمة ........

----------


## Diana Sy

13-وجوده في البيت رحمة

----------


## hamoudmam

صح دندونة جوابج بخصوص المثل الشعبي رقم 13 و لج خمس نقاط اضافية ..

----------


## ميميه88

حتى انا كل ما ادخل ماحصل سؤال
ديانا ماخذه الاسئله :4:  ام فهودي اليوم بنعسكر فالموضوع نتريا الاسئله

----------


## Diana Sy

> حتى انا كل ما ادخل ماحصل سؤال
> ديانا ماخذه الاسئله ام فهودي اليوم بنعسكر فالموضوع نتريا الاسئله


ههههههههه حبيباتي وحياتكم أحيانا أحصل السؤال ما أجاوب عشان الحماس والتنافس 
خلص أوعدكم أنتظر ساعتين بس مش أكثر

----------


## hamoudmam

بعدنا بلبنان ...الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي القائل :
14- بخمسة آس و ........

----------


## ام جيهان

ولا شماتته الناس. 



هيه انا سبقت 
وين الامثال المصريه

----------


## hamoudmam

صح جوابج اختي ام جيهان بخصوص المثل رقم 14 و لج خمس نقاط ..

و بخصوص الامثال المصرية فالج طيب ...إن شاء الله كل الدول العربية بناخذ منها أمثال شعبية ..

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء ذكر معنى هالمثل الشعبي المصري :

*15- اجري يا مشكاح للقاعد مرتاح.*

----------


## Diana Sy

15- تقديم التضحية والتعب لمن يجلس مرتاحا لايهمه غير نفسه

----------


## hamoudmam

جوابج صح دندونة بخصوص المثل رقم 15 و لج خمس نقاط اضافية ..

----------


## hamoudmam

بعدنا بمصر ...الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي القائل :

*16- أبويا نهاني و قالى على الكسل بطال.............*

----------


## ام جيهان

دا بيتقال اكتر حاجه على الاهل الى بتدلع اولادها قوى يعنى لما تلاقى واحد كبير ومش عايز يشتغل و سايب اهله يصرفوا عليه ف يقولو للاب المثل دا .


او اخ بيسغل اخووهه الاكبر وبيعتمد عليه يرتب لك كل اموره 

او الام اللى تطبخ الاكل لعريس بنتها وبنتها تتزين وتسكها الوالده المثل تنكد عليها ههههه

----------


## ام جيهان

أبويا نهاني و قالى على الكسل بطال ، اعمل بخمسة و حاسب البطال

----------


## Yazi.90

اعمل بخمسه وحاسب البطال ،،

----------


## hamoudmam

جوابكن صحيح أختي أم جيهان و اختي أم فهودي بخصوص المثل رقم 16 بس الأخت أم جيهان سبقت فلها هي خمس نقاط و أشكرها عالشرح و التفسير للمثل ..

----------


## ام جيهان

حبيبتى فديتج 
نتريا المثثل القادم

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء معرفة معنى المثل الشعبي المصري القائل :

*17- مسمار في الحيط و لا جاموسة في الغيط .*

----------


## Diana Sy

17- ارضى بالقليل المقدور عليه تعيش مبسوط

----------


## Yazi.90

لا لا صراحه ظلم انا شفت مشاركتها ماكانت قايله المثل 
وانا كتبته صح بعدين هي عدلت على مشاركتها وتقدرين تشوفين ،،

النقاط من صالحي

----------


## Diana Sy

> لا لا صراحه ظلم انا شفت مشاركتها ماكانت قايله المثل 
> وانا كتبته صح بعدين هي عدلت على مشاركتها وتقدرين تشوفين
> 
> النقاط من صالحي


صح كلامك انتبهت على وقت التعديل أنت قبلها
بس هذا موظلم حبيبتي لان أم حمود فديتها تلحق للأقسام وتابعهم أكيد ما انتبهت 
بالعكس أشوف المسابقة فيها نزاهة اقري المشاركات السابقة وشوفي

----------


## ام جيهان

حبيبة قلبي اذا تقصدينى اناا اعدل الكتابه لانى اكتب من التليفون ويلوعنى حتى يطلع ضضح 
وراجعى كل مشاركاتى وفى مااركات عدلتها مرتين وثثلاث 
وبعدين النقات لج فديتج هى لعبه تفرحنا ما تزعلنا

----------


## Yazi.90

لا والله عزيزتي مازعلت بس الحق حق ياعمري ،،

----------


## ام جيهان

عادى والله شفتى اخر مشاركه ما عدلت وكلها اخطاء املائيه 
حصل خير

----------


## hamoudmam

> حبيبة قلبي اذا تقصدينى اناا اعدل الكتابه لانى اكتب من التليفون ويلوعنى حتى يطلع ضضح 
> وراجعى كل مشاركاتى وفى مااركات عدلتها مرتين وثثلاث 
> وبعدين النقات لج فديتج هى لعبه تفرحنا ما تزعلنا


يعني أفهم من هالكلام أنه أول وحدة كتبت الجواب صح ضمنيا و لغويا (كتابة) هي أم فهودي .. :2:  إذا قارنا وقت تعديل أم جيهان لمشاركتها مع وقت طرح أم فهودي للإجابة ..

و بالتالي لأم فهودي خمس نقاط عالمثل رقم 16 ...

و أيضا لأم جيهان خمس نقاط عالشرح المفصل لنفس المثل (مع أنه ما كان بالسؤال) ...- هالمرة الأولى و الوحيدة فقط تمنح الخمس نقاط على الشرح إذا مب بالسؤال _...



و كلنا خوات و أشكركن على روح الحماس و التنافس ...ها بزار المسابقة  :1:   :2:   :32:

----------


## hamoudmam

> 17- ارضى بالقليل المقدور عليه تعيش مبسوط


إجابة صح و لج خمس نقاط اضافية ...

----------


## hamoudmam

شو رايكن برحلة فكرية لدول المغرب العربي ...

و نبتدي بالمغرب : الرجاء معرفة معنى المثل الشعبي المغربي القائل :

*18- لا تسرج حتى تلجم و عقد عقدة صحيحة, و لا تكلم حتى تخمم لا تعود عليك فضيحة.*

----------


## Yazi.90

لا تتكلم في مسألة قبل أن تتأمل فيها جيدا، وإلا عادت عليك بالفضيحه والعار ،،

----------


## hamoudmam

إجابتج أختي أم فهودي بخصوص المثل رقم 18 صحيحة و لج خمس نقاط اضافية ..

----------


## Yazi.90

تحمسسست ،، 

نترياج ام احمود

----------


## ثريا 2014

مساء الورد هلا بالغاليات متيمين هني 
حلوة الفكرة أم حمود 
أنا وياكم يالله ،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي المغربي القائل + مع ذكر معناه :

19 - الحرة إلى صبرات ..............


أول عضوة بترد تقول النا فقط التكملة ...و العضوة الي بعدها تقول النا المعنى ( مب نفس العضوة ترد عالسؤالين )..و لكل جواب خمس نقاط ..

----------


## Diana Sy

19- دارها عمرت

----------


## Yazi.90

المعنى حرة تحملت فى دارها بقت فيه
ليس كل حرة تتحمل أعمال زوجها و تبقى فى بيته فكثير من الحرات طلقن أوخلعن أنفسهن بعد الصبر ،،

والمثل يقال فالزوجه الصبوره ،،

----------


## hamoudmam

لج اختي ديانا على تكملة المثل رقم 19 خمس نقاط اضافية ...

و صح اختي ام فهودي اجابتج بخصوص نفس المثل و بالتالي لج خمس نقاط اضافية ...

----------


## hamoudmam

بعدنا بالمغرب ..فالرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي المغربي القائل :

20 - اللي ما عنده العسل في داره .................

----------


## Yazi.90

يكون عنده على طرف لسانه ،،

----------


## هيفاءء

لي ماعَنْدُه العسل في دَارُه يعملواعلى طرف لْسَانُه

معنى المثل :

يطلق على الفقير .. اللي ماعنده في بيته مثل غيره لكن هالشخص نفسه طيبه و لسانه جميل وكلامه طيب ومثل ما يقولون ( كلامه عسل )

----------


## ثريا 2014

حلو المثل 
يييت متأخرة خخخخخخخ

----------


## hamoudmam

اول من جاوبت على المثل رقم 20 و الاجابة صحيحة هي ام فهودي و لها خمس نقاط اضافية ...
مشكورة اختي هيفاء عالشرح الوافي للمثل ..
اختي ثريا بعده فيه أمثال و ان شاء الله يكون لج نصيب بالأجوبة ...

----------


## hamoudmam

خلونا نرتاح من رحلتنا الفكرية بالجزائر و نتعرف على بعض أمثال هالبلد :


الرجاء معرفة معنى المثل الشعبي الجزائري القائل :

*21- كان مشتاق تمرة كي مات علقوا لو عرجون .*

----------


## Diana Sy

21-الإنسان الذي عاش منبوذًا بين أهله و قومه و لمّا توفى قاموا بمدحه و تمجيده

----------


## هيفاءء

المثل

''كي كان حي مشتاق تمرة، وكي مات علقوا لو عرجون''

يعني

"لمّا كان حيّ ،كان مشتاق تمرة، و لمّا مات، علقّوا له عرجون"

هالمثل ينطبق على الشخص المنسي اللي يتمنى الناس تبره وتوده وتسأل عنه وهو عايش..و لما يموت يتذكروه ويسووا له اعمال خيريه باسمه

----------


## ثريا 2014

فديتج ام حمود 
ان شاء الله 

المثل يعني أنه لما كان حي ماكان حد يهتم له وماعنده شي لدرجة كان يشتاق لتمرة 
ولما مات سوو له سالفة يعني بنو له قبر حلو مع زينة

----------


## hamoudmam

بعتمد الاجوبة الثلاثة أجوبة صحيحة كتفسير للمثل رقم 21: جواب الاخت ديانا و جواب الاخت هيفاءء و جواب الاخت ثريا ....

و بالتالي لكل أخت منهن خمس نقاط ...

----------


## hamoudmam

بعدنا بالجزائر و ارجو تكملة المثل الشعبي الجزائري التالي :


*22 - فرط في كل اصحابك ................*

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

أبوك ماتفرطش فيه..

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

إلا صاحب أبوك ماتفرطش فيه

----------


## hamoudmam

مراااااااااااااااااااااااحب عساك تبقى لي و اجابتج بخصوص المثل رقم 22 صحيحة و لج خمس نقاط ..

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء معرفة معنى المثل الشعبي الجزائري القائل :

23 - واش جابك للوادي يا الزيتونة ..

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

نوع من الندم على التدخل في أمر كان من الممكن تفاديه. .

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

الله يرحبج الغاليه أم حمود اليوم ..يوم حظي. . :1:

----------


## hamoudmam

آمين اختي ..وياج ...

اجابتج اختي عساك تبقى لي صحيحة بخصوص المثل رقم 23 و لج خمس نقاط اضافية ...

----------


## hamoudmam

و نحط الرحال بتونس و نبتدي بمعرفة معنى المثل الشعبي التونسي القائل :

*24- خانتها ذراعها قالت مسحورة .*

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

تقال للذي لايتقن تدبير أموره فيتحجج بأمور واهيه

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

اليوم عساك تبقى لي عادت بقوه. . :5:

----------


## hamoudmam

صح عادت بقوة ما شاء الله ...

اجابتج اختي عساك تبقى لي صحيحة بخصوص المثل رقم 24 و لج خمس نقاط اضافية ...

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي التونسي القائل :

25 - لا تفكر في المفقود ........

----------


## Diana Sy

25- كي لا تفقد الموجود

----------


## hamoudmam

هلا ديانا و اجابتج صحيحة بخصوص المثل رقم 25 و لج خمس نقاط اضافية ..

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء تكملة المثل التونسي التالي مع اعطاء مرادف لآخر كلمة بالمثل :

*26 - كيد النسا اتناش ................*

اتناش : اثني عشر .

----------


## Eleena

وكيد الرجال ما فماش

----------


## hamoudmam

و خمس نقاط لاختي إلينا على تكملة المثل رقم 26 ...
معنى مافماش : لا يوجد ..

----------


## hamoudmam

نتجه لدولة موريتانيا ...

الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي الموريتاني القائل :

27 - الصلح بعد العداوة .........

----------


## Diana Sy

27-أطيب من الحلاوة

----------


## hamoudmam

صح جوابج اختي دندونة بخصوص المثل رقم 27 و لج خمس نقاط اضافية .

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي الموريتاني التالي :

28- الصديق الصافي في وده .......

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

لا تزعله ولا ترده. .

----------


## hamoudmam

اجابتج صحيحة اختي عساك تبقى لي بخصوص المثل رقم 28 و لج خمس نقاط اضافية ..

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي الموريتاني التالي :

29- ريحة أمي تغذيني ..........

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

تضحك سني وترويني. .

----------


## hamoudmam

اجابتج اختي عساك تبقى لي صحيحة بخصوص المثل رقم 29 و بالتالي لج خمس نقاط اضافية ..

----------


## hamoudmam

خلونا نمر ليبيا ...

الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي الليبي القائل : 

30 -الكلمة زي الروح الى خرجت ......

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

لو خرجت ماعادت ترد.. :8:

----------


## hamoudmam

اجابتج صحيحة اختي عساك تبقى لي بخصوص المثل رقم 30 و لج خمس نقاط اضافية .

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي الليبي القائل :

31- النعجة الطايشة .........

----------


## Eleena

من سعد الذيب

----------


## hamoudmam

اجابتج صحيحة اختي إلينا بخصوص المثل رقم 31 و لج خمس نقاط ..

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء معرفة معني المثل الشعبي الليبي القائل :

32- عيطة و شهود على قنفود.

----------


## Diana Sy

32 -الجنازه كبيره والميت فار
الاسم كبير والعشي شعير

----------


## hamoudmam

اختي دندونة شرحتي المثل بمثلين ....بعدني اتريا المعنى للمثل الشعبي رقم 32 ...

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

عندما تضخم الأشياء التافهه وتعطيها أكثر من وزنها

----------


## hamoudmam

اجابتج صحيحة اختي عساك تبقى لي بخصوص المثل رقم 32 و لج خمس نقاط اضافية ..

----------


## hamoudmam

خلنا نسير السودان و الرجاء تكملة المثل الشعبي السوداني : 

33- الي تسويها بإيدك ..........

----------


## Yazi.90

تغلب اجاويدك ،،

----------


## hamoudmam

صح اجابتج اختي ام فهودي بخصوص المثل رقم 33 و لج خمس نقاط اضافية .

----------


## hamoudmam

بما أن العنوان مسابقة أمثال من كل البلدان ..خلنا نسوي جولة فكرية بأوروبا و غيرها للتعرف على أمثال الشعوب :

الرجاء تكملة المثل الصيني القائل :

34- إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإبتسامة .......

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

فلا تفتح دكانا. .

----------


## hamoudmam

صح اجابتج اختي عساك تبقى لي بخصوص المثل رقم 34و لج خمس نقاط اضافية ...

----------


## hamoudmam

الرجاء تكملة المثل الأمريكي القائل :

35- الغضب ريح قوية ......

----------


## Diana Sy

35-تطفئ مصباح العقل

هلا أم حمود

----------


## Diana Sy

الغالية ام حمود آخر مثل المفروض رقمه 36

----------


## hamoudmam

> الغالية ام حمود آخر مثل المفروض رقمه 36


هلا الغالية ...و كل عام و انتي بخير ..و عساكن من عوادة ..

اختي صح رقم آخر مثل 35 ..رديت شفتهم من الاول ..

----------

